# Hi Everyone!!



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

You know.... I have been a member of this forum sionce 2009 and never posted. Bad me!! To be honest..... I did not know my registration went through since I was having a problem with that at some point.

Anyway...... I know some of you know me while others do not. so I will tell you a little about me.

My name is Christine and my mousery is KAW Mousery (KAW). I have been breeding mice since 2001 and breed many different varities. My main focus has been tans for the last few years. My tans have taken BIS and other placements in shows. I have been working very hard on them.

I am a moderator at the mouse fancier forum and an also a member at the mouse connection and here. I am a member of the ECMA, AFRMA, FMA, MAMA, and soon the UMC (umm..... I think those are the correct club letters, lol )

Unfortunately the last year has been very hard on me - moving, two fires, ect so my colony is barely anything. I am getting mice from my lines and others at the rodent fest in April to help me build my lines again.

what else..... I am a lincenessed Vet Tech in NYC and actually line in New Jersey. I do cat rescue and have a few cats of my own and three dogs. I also collect MLP.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome back.


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey stranger!! Nice to see you around


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Stina!! We need to get together again and hang out!!!!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooh, love seeing vets around here! We get to learn things, you get to learn more things, it's win win. : ) Sorry to hear about your troubles, which varieties were/are you working with?


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Frizzle!! I am glad to be here and I am always looking to teach others new things as well as learn new things!! One can never stop learning! 

As far as what I breed? Just about anything....... almost. I had many many varities and plan on starting most of them back up as well as add others. Some varities that I like to breed include Tans, Hairless, Fuzzy and Fuzzy Hairless, Roan and Merle, Tri and Splashed, Broken, Banded, Recessive Yellow Satin Angora, ect. My list can go on. lol I guess my main focus are Tans. I do miss my Dutch...... I LOVE Dutch mice and also Varigated. As soon as my website is finished being updated I will post the link. It has a more updated list of what I am breeding. Because I do breed many varities, I usually split them up. Don't want too many pups at once in the mousery. I'll breed two varities one month...... when those are socialized and such I will breed a few others, ect.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

*wave* Hi there!
(I'm Lycrisa on TMC)

Hope your here to stay, registration can be a pain sometimes


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey guys!! Hi Windy!! I know you from MF and I think ML! 
Lycrissa - lol HI!!!!!!

I am here to stay! lol Just may take me a bit to start REALLY posting!


----------

